# Family bikes available for to borrow.



## mickle (11 Jan 2013)

I've a Bakfiets.nl which spends most of its life not being ridden by me. Mostly parked at work as a sort of advert that we also sell bakfiets. If anyone is thinking of buying such a thing and can get to York I'm happy to lend it out for test rides. Just sayin'.


----------



## mickle (11 Jan 2013)

And also with a canopy...


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2013)

we have a Raleigh pioneer venture +1 tandem if anybody wants to try one and you are passing by


----------



## thegravestoneman (31 Jan 2013)

mickle said:


> View attachment 17371
> 
> I've a Bakfiets.nl which spends most of its life not being ridden by me. Mostly parked at work as a sort of advert that we also sell bakfiets. If anyone is thinking of buying such a thing and can get to York I'm happy to lend it out for test rides. Just sayin'.


that's one seriously laid back angle on that


----------



## mickle (31 Jan 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> that's one seriously laid back angle on that


It is - but it works well for a wide range of humans. 

Interesting frame design on that trade bike in your avatar. Ive never seen that before, what make is it?


----------



## thegravestoneman (31 Jan 2013)

mickle said:


> It is - but it works well for a wide range of humans.
> 
> Interesting frame design on that trade bike in your avatar. Ive never seen that before, what make is it?


It's an Elswick Hopper made between the 30s to the 60s I believe, mines a 58. It is a bit of an individual design. I am in York regularly I might just pop in and get a test ride if that's o.k? I have never ridden a bike of that design and it would be interesting to have a go, cheers.


----------

